# 10x10 room in a room



## bigben (Jul 3, 2006)

just built this 10x10 room out of reflective installtion, 2 inches thick, the ceilings are 8ft. there is a closet outside of the room for future veg trays. there is also a fireplace where am ducting all the hot air out of. i have mylar  6ft on the walls . after this grow i am going to get 2 3x6 trays (on a drip) with 2  10gal res. and two tracks above both trays, with 2 1000's. this is my first time growing, i do have a mentor, and i am reading allot. with 2 6x3's I will be able to grow 40 plants. but one grow at a time i guess.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

bigben said:
			
		

> just built this 10x10 room out of reflective installtion, 2 inches thick, the ceilings are 8ft. there is a closet outside of the room for future veg trays. there is also a fireplace where am ducting all the hot air out of. i have mylar 6ft on the walls . after this grow i am going to get 2 3x6 trays (on a drip) with 2 10gal res. and two tracks above both trays, with 2 1000's. this is my first time growing, i do have a mentor, and i am reading allot. with 2 6x3's I will be able to grow 40 plants. but one grow at a time i guess.


*That's a very nice set up you got there bigben. Can't wait to see that sucker filled up with fat frosty ladies.  *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

woah! it really looks good 

lets see the KIDS!!!!!


----------



## fushnikens (Jul 14, 2006)

Lets see more, looks very interesting!


----------



## astra007 (Jul 17, 2006)

i have the same setup for terra pots in a back room but i have a 9' x 9' room built of plywood covered in poly in a 14' x 14' room.  im running 3 or 4 - 1000w HPS on a timer board covering 33 plants.  i have the lights in tubes and ducted in-line to an eight inch vortec fan for heat exhaust and a portable A/C for cooling.


----------

